# 2004 featherlite trailer in MD for sale



## Linus595 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am trying to sell my 2004 featherlite (all aluminum) trailer to a good home. I just had it checked over the and everything is in great condition! I even had the floorboards check and they are like new. On top of that it has already passed Maryland inspection. The model number is 9407 and here are the specs:

Model 9407 straight load bumper pull horse trailers can hold 2 horses. The trailers have two separate feed mangers, and underneath each one is mounted an adjustable saddle rack plus a blanket bar. Horses can enter and exit through the double rear doors. Trailers include a standard gravel guard and 3/4” thick rubber mats. The Model 9407 is 14’ 4" long and 6’ 7” wide, and the dressing room walls are 42” long. Stall divider with shoulder separator on removable post and pinned to rear center post. One pop-up roof vent per horse, dome light in horse area and dressing room, 36" camper door with screen window; clothes rod; turf on floor; 2 brush trays; and 2 harness hangers along with two additional saddle racks for english tack. Very spacious and lets in tons of light. 

I can e-mail you pictures of it. Here is a model of it on a website:
horse9407.jpg

9407‑3.jpg

http://www.horseclicks.com/photos/trailers/03/28/16917-4-x.jpg


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your links didn't work, but I believe it to be this trailer. 

Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 9407 Horse Trailer

how much are you asking for it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I might be interested, we live in OH but have a trip planned to visit family in MD for the beginning of May. How much are you asking?


----------



## Linus595 (Apr 11, 2011)

*2004 featherlite*

Thanks for your interest! 

As of right now I am selling the trailer for 9,000 OBO and its located in Damascus MD. 

Here are some pictures of the 2004 Featherlite 9704


----------



## Linus595 (Apr 11, 2011)

equiniphile:
When would you be coming down in may and for how long? If we still have the trailer, then we can make arrangements for you to see it!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's pricier than I hoped; we're actually looking for a gooseneck but would settle for a BP if it was reasonably cheaper. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Linus595 (Apr 11, 2011)

The only reason I placed the price so high was to only get serious equerries, if you would like to place a bid or tell me your price range you more then welcome! :-D


----------



## pauljk (Aug 21, 2011)

Is this trailer still available?


----------



## rbeach (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi. I am interested in your trailer. Is it still for sale? Please email me at [email protected].


----------

